# Anyone connect a carbon filter to Bathroom type exhaust vent?



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone retro fit a carbon filter/scrubber to a Bathroom like
Exhaust vent??

I  have a bathroom type 70cfm exhaust vent.
I want to control odor, but unsure about connecting
a carbonfilter to it.  All carbon filters have circle 4-8inch connections.
but my bathroom exhaust vent where the fan sits in is Square.

How would I connect them together??

if any of you have.. Picture of your set up would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Firepower (Jul 13, 2007)

i purchased one that i was going to use that for, but plans changed, only issue i had was adapting the intak to the filter and i solved it by building a wooden box between both and attaching them to it.. 
Shiny metallic tape for AC came in very handy!!


----------



## JeSus (Sep 18, 2007)

quite an old post but im just about to buy a bathroom fan too, im sure you can also get sqaure to circle connectors, only cheap plastic bits!

Anyhow, hows the fan? do you have it hooked up?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut up some cardboard, duct tape the edges.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 18, 2007)

I bit the bullet and ended up buying a Can inline fan with matching
carbon filter.   Really glad I did.. IMO:  bathroom fan doesn't move
enough air to be efficient.

BUT:

I ended up using the bathroom fan for my DIY dry chamber.  
That sucker works like a charm.


----------

